# What diesel to buy



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok guys Im thinking of buying another diesel but have no idea what I want to go with. Like i stated in another thread I didnt have very good luck with the 2007 5.9 cummins I previously owned due to automatic tranmission problems. I would like to get some feed back on the newer 6.7 dodges, the 2005 and up Duramax and maybe the 2008 and up powerstrokes. All I pull is a 21-22 foot bayboat and drive around one hunded miles a day for work. I wtuld like to have another 5.9 dodge if I can find one with a manual trans but they are few and far between.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

get a 6.4 powerstroke, do a dpf delete and never look back, you can pick up new 6.4's for cheap now.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance but what is a dpf delete ?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

a dpf is a diesel particulate filter that the 08+ diesels have, you can delete the dpf and the cat and the mpg gains are huge and makes the truck a lot more reliable.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

jmack said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what is a dpf delete ?


Dogged particulate filter, makes the truck run like ****.


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

you have seen most of my trucks and i have put all three brands through H$#l ! My powerstroke with the 6.0 was junk from day one, i have several buddies running the 6.4 and some have had great luck and some havent so take that for what it is. My 06 dodge had great power but the G56 was **** to say the least, even with the south bend clutch and upgraded hydros it still went to wendells shop four times! Now I have the 09 Duramax with about 15k on it since November and it has been the best so far for me, it has great power, is the most comfortable and way more room than my dodge ever thought of (unless you get the mega cab). The only down side i have found with it so far is that it seems that the metal is weaker or thinner than the other two which makes it dent way easier! Also the way the fenders are too small which means you cant put a decent tire on there but a 8" fabtech can fix that real quick which is my plan real soon!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Get the cummings...... DODGE


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

ddittman08 said:


> you have seen most of my trucks and i have put all three brands through H$#l ! My powerstroke with the 6.0 was junk from day one, i have several buddies running the 6.4 and some have had great luck and some havent so take that for what it is. My 06 dodge had great power but the G56 was **** to say the least, even with the south bend clutch and upgraded hydros it still went to wendells shop four times! Now I have the 09 Duramax with about 15k on it since November and it has been the best so far for me, it has great power, is the most comfortable and way more room than my dodge ever thought of (unless you get the mega cab). The only down side i have found with it so far is that it seems that the metal is weaker or thinner than the other two which makes it dent way easier! Also the way the fenders are too small which means you cant put a decent tire on there but a 8" fabtech can fix that real quick which is my plan real soon!


What kind of mileage are you getting ?


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am getting around 15 mpg going back and forth to work each day and it about 90 miles round trip down I-10 and im usaully cruising aorund 80-85 ( I have a heavy foot to say the least). The best I have got so far is 17 hand calc. when we run to the lease in west texas with a 18' lowboy loaded. The heaviest load I have pulled with it so far was around 15k to jacksonville and i averaged around 12 mpg. My buddy has the same 09 with the PDF delete and a programmer and he is averaging close to 18 to 20 on the highway but he drives like mrs. daisy, i dont think his truck has ever seen over 70 lol...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I was hoping for a little better mileage than that but it is what it is i guess. So you found a lease i guess huh ?


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hilux


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

jmack said:


> I was hoping for a little better mileage than that but it is what it is i guess. So you found a lease i guess huh ?


Ya i was hoping for better myself but with all this emmision junk its tough........No lease yet.... Its the company lease and i usually only get to go when I take clients. We lost our place in crockett last week so im really looking hard now!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

What do you use the truck for? I would say the Cummins is by far the best all around platform. Sure there are some weaknesses, but they all have them. IMHO, I don't know that the Ford trannys are any better unless your talking about late model trucks. The 6.0 is junk, some don't like the Dodge's interior, etc... Its all about what you like. I would shoot for a 2006-2007 Cummins 5.9 and get a manual tranny if you want more piece of mind. They are great motors.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

BINGO!! where do i find one?

RL



cannonjb123 said:


> Hilux


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The cummins has 30% or more fewer parts than the powerstroke or duramax. I've been looking at 2006-2007 Dodge trucks for the past few months (get bored at work!). There is a nice '07 Ram 2500 4x4 the 5.9L with manual transmission for sale up in Henderson right now on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-9l...iewItem&pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3efff8c272


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been looking at the new duramax myself a real nice one on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...510429555&category=90981&sspagename=DCP:RV:GI


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Galveston Yankee said:


> The cummins has 30% or more fewer parts than the powerstroke or duramax. I've been looking at 2006-2007 Dodge trucks for the past few months (get bored at work!). There is a nice '07 Ram 2500 4x4 the 5.9L with manual transmission for sale up in Henderson right now on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-9l...iewItem&pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3efff8c272


This is exactly what I am looking for. I am not crazy about red and I kinda want a long wheel base but I will look into this one. If you find any more manual tranmission 5.9 cummins 4x4 please send me a link... Thanks !


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I just turned 25k on my 08 GMC Duramax/Allison 4x4 crew. Great truck! It pulls my boats/travel trailer/flatbed etc with ease and is comfortable. No problems yet. Don't think you can beat the Allison tranny and the Duramax is strong and proven.


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

Ford Super Duty 6.4. Straight pipe, Air box, And STC program. Then never look back. Its a BEAST


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Ford has already moved on from the 6.4 to a 6.7. Ford changes diesel engines like socks.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

chebby duramax/allison. take the cummins out of the dodge and you have a cheaply built truck. ford is just OK at best. the chevy will be appealing inside as well as under the hood. i pull a 5th wheel (13,600 #dry) with no problem. and pulling a long distance is comfortable in the chevy.


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

The 6.0 and 6.4 Ford are junk. Why do you think they changed endines again? I get aroung 12-13 mpg with no load on my 6.4. I got 7 mpg pulling a 29 Key West back from Florida last year. My 6.4 will be someone elses soon.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I have had all 3. 
2 Dodges both were junk. a 2000 that had a good engine but the truck fell apart. Also had a 06 with the 5.9 and engine and truck were complete junk.

1 duramax and it was great. No problems.

Now have the 08 Powerstroke. best truck by far. love it and will never look back.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Homewrecker said:


> The 6.0 and 6.4 Ford are junk. Why do you think they changed endines again? I get aroung 12-13 mpg with no load on my 6.4. I got 7 mpg pulling a 29 Key West back from Florida last year. My 6.4 will be someone elses soon.


They produced a new motor due to emisions, just like what they had to do with the 7.3. Yea the 6.4's arent known for there mileage, but I dont think there a bad truck. I love my 6.0, never had an issue with it and neither did the first owner.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

ddittman08 said:


> I am getting around 15 mpg going back and forth to work each day and it about 90 miles round trip down I-10 and im usaully cruising aorund 80-85 ( I have a heavy foot to say the least). The best I have got so far is 17 hand calc. when we run to the lease in west texas with a 18' lowboy loaded. The heaviest load I have pulled with it so far was around 15k to jacksonville and i averaged around 12 mpg. My buddy has the same 09 with the PDF delete and a programmer and he is averaging close to 18 to 20 on the highway but he drives like mrs. daisy, i dont think his truck has ever seen over 70 lol...


Are you sayin' you've gotten better mileage with a trailer than empty??


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

On that particular trip yes. I had my 75 year old grandfather with me and two clients, so we ran around 65 to 70 all the way to juntion. I was pulling my 18ft lowboy with a four seater mule and a brute force, im not positve of the weight but i would say under 5k, which is not really a load at all for this truck. My daily driving back and forth to work however is a little bit on the fast side to say the least. It is not uncommon for me to hit the limiter more than a couple of times each way so that plays a big factor also in MPG (not saying its right but thats just the way I drive).


----------



## HwGrabowske (May 25, 2010)

get the new ford 6.7 and when spartan comes out with a tune get it with a dpf delete. and u can run circles around anyother diesel with just a tune.. its insane what they did with the 6.4... spartan has some insane tunes. takes a normal truck and u can turn it into a mustang and any little rice burners worst night mares... do like i did , here in corpus these dudes all get around the parkin lots and car washes with their little underglow lights...i d pull up in the ole king ranch sittin on 35's ask em if they wanna race. and believe me u ll have ur upgrades paid for in no time.. haha! then i went over board with a fass fuel system, aurora turbo, some juice sticks, sun coast tranny and a couple tunes thrown together and she did nt last much longer. but that truck had no problems that was nt self inflicted.. so i bought a 06 5.9 cummins.... and all imma say is JUNK JUNK never AGAIN


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I hear a lot of good things about Ford's new diesel. If it pans out it will be a great rig.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

ddittman08,

Gotta tell me what diesel fuel your running to get that kind of mileage pulling a trailer! I need some!! I pulled a 18' lowboy with my wife's tahoe to Rock Springs 3 years ago and to this day that was the smoothest tow I've ever done! That statement includes all the trucks I've hauled with!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Devans87 said:


> They produced a new motor due to emisions, just like what they had to do with the 7.3. Yea the 6.4's arent known for there mileage, but I dont think there a bad truck. I love my 6.0, never had an issue with it and neither did the first owner.


X2, i drive the hell out of mine and no problems..will out pull the 6.4 and the 6.7! I think it is a flip of the coin right now, Nobody is building a good dependable power plant! Chebby frames aren't close to the Ford super duty's , i think if you run a 2 micron filter in the cummins it will be just fine! Ford diesels still suck but they have the new one coming out ...kinda like a pez dispensor..Lol! Once again , i think it is as good as a flip of the coin! :flag:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

HwGrabowske said:


> get the new ford 6.7 and when spartan comes out with a tune get it with a dpf delete. and u can run circles around anyother diesel with just a tune.. its insane what they did with the 6.4... spartan has some insane tunes. takes a normal truck and u can turn it into a mustang and any little rice burners worst night mares... do like i did , here in corpus these dudes all get around the parkin lots and car washes with their little underglow lights...i d pull up in the ole king ranch sittin on 35's ask em if they wanna race. and believe me u ll have ur upgrades paid for in no time.. haha! then i went over board with a fass fuel system, aurora turbo, some juice sticks, sun coast tranny and a couple tunes thrown together and she did nt last much longer. but that truck had no problems that was nt self inflicted.. so i bought a 06 5.9 cummins.... and all imma say is JUNK JUNK never AGAIN


It took all of that to make a motor run decent...what a shame!


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

If you get one of the newer models regardless of make take off the dpf and run a small tune on it. Just taking the dpf off of a duramax will give it 20-21hp at the tires proven on a dyno. Quite a few of my buddies have had issues with their dpf filters including my dad. Their just another part to screw up in my opinion. 

My truck is a 06 4x4 CC dmax. The best fuel mileage I ever got with the truck was 21.3 miles per gallon running the stock 245's with a predator set to 65hp. When I moved to 285 bfg's it knocked it town to 18-19 for the most part. Now running huge tunes 650-700hp at the tires my mileage sucks, but thats my own falt. (built motor with twins)

The only thing I really hate about chevy's is their front end. Every single one of them that i've owned have gotten loose up front. They get a bump in the steering especially when your turning. Also keeping them aligned correctly is a nightmare.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

HwGrabowske said:


> get the new ford 6.7 and when spartan comes out with a tune get it with a dpf delete. and u can run circles around anyother diesel with just a tune.. its insane what they did with the 6.4... spartan has some insane tunes. takes a normal truck and u can turn it into a mustang and any little rice burners worst night mares... do like i did , here in corpus these dudes all get around the parkin lots and car washes with their little underglow lights...i d pull up in the ole king ranch sittin on 35's ask em if they wanna race. and believe me u ll have ur upgrades paid for in no time.. haha! then i went over board with a fass fuel system, aurora turbo, some juice sticks, sun coast tranny and a couple tunes thrown together and she did nt last much longer. but that truck had no problems that was nt self inflicted.. so i bought a 06 5.9 cummins.... and all imma say is JUNK JUNK never AGAIN


You had sticks and turbo in a 6.4? Who's hpfp did you run to keep the nozzles from draining the rails? And aurora doesn't make turbos for 6.4's. Or are you talking about a 6.leaker?


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

If you can wait till 2012 due to the significant fuel dilution issues. Also the poor fuel economy have made me wait for redesign of regeneration of DPF's. It can be done with passive regeneration instead of active regeneration designs, but it is more expensive and eliminates fuel dilution problems. Ford in 2012 is suppose to redesign the system for the better I understand.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

wellubed1 said:


> If you can wait till 2012 due to the significant fuel dilution issues. Also the poor fuel economy have made me wait for redesign of regeneration of DPF's. It can be done with passive regeneration instead of active regeneration designs, but it is more expensive and eliminates fuel dilution problems. Ford in 2012 is suppose to redesign the system for the better I understand.


They already fixed it with the urea injection for the most part, it breaks down most of the soot before it reaches the dpf. The newer 6.7's hardly ever regen so far, usually once a tank instead of 3-4 on the 6.4's. They will never be able to completely eliminate active regens because there would be too many plugged dpfs for the people that spend most of their miles driving around town instead of the highway which is where the passive regens occurs.


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

I read this forum and I think there is some missing info here. The guy said he was pulling a 22 foot bay boat. It doesn't weigh anything. Why buy a diesel in the first place? Now that the Gov has gotten involved again, you can never pay for a diesel motor with better fuel economy. If you are not pulling something that is heavy, there is no reason to buy one. Your fuel is more expensive, the motor costs more, your maintenance costs more. Why, so you can be cool? I travel all over the States. Texas is the only place you can find people that buy that kind of truck to drive back and forth to work. 

Sorry, I was driving diesels before it was cool because I needed one. I now pay way too much for one because EVERYONE had to have one. I have had them all. There are good and bad about all three. I now have a Ford and it has been the best truck I have owned so far. It is a 6.4. I am not happy about the fuel economy, but all have sufferred with the DPF.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

ropewfo said:


> I read this forum and I think there is some missing info here. The guy said he was pulling a 22 foot bay boat. It doesn't weigh anything. Why buy a diesel in the first place? Now that the Gov has gotten involved again, you can never pay for a diesel motor with better fuel economy. If you are not pulling something that is heavy, there is no reason to buy one. Your fuel is more expensive, the motor costs more, your maintenance costs more. Why, so you can be cool? I travel all over the States. Texas is the only place you can find people that buy that kind of truck to drive back and forth to work.
> 
> Sorry, I was driving diesels before it was cool because I needed one. I now pay way too much for one because EVERYONE had to have one. I have had them all. There are good and bad about all three. I now have a Ford and it has been the best truck I have owned so far. It is a 6.4. I am not happy about the fuel economy, but all have sufferred with the DPF.


It has nothing to do with trying to be "cool" there are more reasons behind buying the diesel than just to pull my boat. First of all I am in the process of selling my boat and buying a 24 footer. Sure my half ton can handle it but why put that much wear on a half ton ? Second I will be buying a fith wheel travel trailer in the future and will need something that will handle pulling that travel trailer. Thirdly my job requires me to travel 400-600 miles a week and diesels will handle many more miles than a gasser. And last but not least if someone wants a diesel just to drive around and never pull a thing then that is their prerogative so if you dont have anything useful to add then move on to another thread.


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

The function of the urea allows the nitrous oxides to be reduced the way it was explained to me. Mandated by the EPA. New 2011 have DPF's and Nitrous oxide emission systems. There is the passive regeneration where the mfg's can locate a fuel injector and ignitor/burner just before the DPF, but this was more of an expense to the mfg. So they went the cheaper route to get the soot out of the exhaust.


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

ropewfo said:


> Why buy a diesel in the first place? Now that the Gov has gotten involved again, you can never pay for a diesel motor with better fuel economy. If you are not pulling something that is heavy, there is no reason to buy one. Your fuel is more expensive, the motor costs more, your maintenance costs more. Why, so you can be cool? I travel all over the States. Texas is the only place you can find people that buy that kind of truck to drive back and forth to work.
> 
> .


Maybe because this is America and people can buy whatever car or truck they like?


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

For sure it is America and you can buy whatever you want. I was not trying to turn the thread into a debate. I did add some points you obviously did not think about. You can not pay for a diesel with the miles you drive. It does not matter if you drive 600 or 2000 miles a week. The DPF has made it impossible. You can do a delete like many on here have pointed out. The thing is that it will void your warranty if you take it in and that little fact is discovered. Pulling a fifth wheel is what I do. Along with a 20 foot goose neck lowboy, 28 foot stock trailer, etc. It is America and you can do what you want. (with-in reason) I apologize for setting the fire. You see I have had need for one since 1992. I have watched the prices go through the roof. It is supply and demand. Demand has pushed prices up because people buy them when something else MIGHT have fit the bill just as well. Just trying to get the wheels turning.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Whatever you do dont buy a 6.7 cummins. What a POS that engine is. They will not warranty it for any reason. They will claim contaminated fuel to get out from under their warranty. My 08 6.7 with 6k miles has been in a lawsuit for 2 years. Lawyer fees at 31K Loss of use of truck at 59k. They are whining like a bunch *****es now that it is going to arbitration.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

ropewfo said:


> For sure it is America and you can buy whatever you want. I was not trying to turn the thread into a debate. I did add some points you obviously did not think about. You can not pay for a diesel with the miles you drive. It does not matter if you drive 600 or 2000 miles a week. The DPF has made it impossible. You can do a delete like many on here have pointed out. The thing is that it will void your warranty if you take it in and that little fact is discovered. Pulling a fifth wheel is what I do. Along with a 20 foot goose neck lowboy, 28 foot stock trailer, etc. It is America and you can do what you want. (with-in reason) I apologize for setting the fire. You see I have had need for one since 1992. I have watched the prices go through the roof. It is supply and demand. Demand has pushed prices up because people buy them when something else MIGHT have fit the bill just as well. Just trying to get the wheels turning.


Well what I am looking at is a 2007 5.9L cummins with a 6 speed manual trans. I agree with your statement that the prices have been driven up and it is a shame. I do know people that drive a diesel just so they can say that they have a diesel but I dont believe that I fall into that category. I am lookiong for something that I can pull my boat several times a week, pull a travel trailer and put many miles on without having to worry about major wear. I think a 3/4 ton diesel gives me exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

jmack said:


> Well what I am looking at is a 2007 5.9L cummins with a 6 speed manual trans. I agree with your statement that the prices have been driven up and it is a shame. I do know people that drive a diesel just so they can say that they have a diesel but I dont believe that I fall into that category. I am lookiong for something that I can pull my boat several times a week, pull a travel trailer and put many miles on without having to worry about major wear. I think a 3/4 ton diesel gives me exactly what I am looking for.


Things not working out with that truck you were looking at? If not, there are more out there and more to come!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Things not working out with that truck you were looking at? If not, there are more out there and more to come!


Yea I'm trying to beat em down a little but you know how dealers are lol.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an 08 GMC 2500HD ext. cab 4x4. It has been great so far. The miliage isn't that great, but it will pull. I wouldn't get the new ford 6.7 just because I am not a fan of being the beta tester. The guys who got the first 6.0 powerstrokes can tell you about their problems. I also have some friends with the 6.4 who have had major injector problems. 

I like the cummins engine, I just cant stand the cheap body and interior of the dodges.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

llred said:


> I like the cummins engine, I just cant stand the cheap body and interior of the dodges.


Yea me either but I love the 5.9 cummins and the fuel mileage.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

jmack said:


> Yea me either but I love the 5.9 cummins and the fuel mileage.


They are great motors. We had a early model 24 valve that was a beast, but the rest of the truck didn't hold up. A friend of ours just got one of the 2010 3500duallys it seems as though they are finially putting in some quality interiors now.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Honestly I would Get a ford. They are way more reliable. The new ones get good mpg, tow ALOT more than anyone else, and look great. You can never go wrong with a ford, they can go through any thing.


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a 2006 dodge and get 18 to 22 and I have an drp programmer on it.. what transmission prolbems did you have???


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I would not buy a Ford F250 SD!!!!!!!!!!

I have a 2008 with the 6.4 and had to replace the high pressure fuel pump which requires removing the cab etc at 51000 miles. Yesterday the engine died when the exhaust system was going through the cleaning cycle. Pull over, turned off the ignition to reset the computer and the engine light came on. Dealer called yesterday afternoon and said the high pressure fuel pump needs to be replaced!!!!!!!!!!! I currently have 106,631 miles on it so it appears they last about 50,000 miles and needless to say my 100,000 mile warrranty just expired. What does a new one cost??? $3,700
Also I have had the computer programmed four times since the transmission has had issues from day one when shifting from 2-3 gear. It's not consistent but occasionally it shifts hard. Apparently Ford keeps up grading the program for transmissions but it still has issue and I drive it easy.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

2008 F-250 PSD 95k miles and no problems, drive it like i stole it.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

Wow, some of you have been really having problems with your trucks. My 05 Dodge with the 5.9 Cumin's has never given me any problems and it has 95,000 on it now. I haul a 26 foot toy hauler with an automatic tranny, no problems at all. I get 20 mph in town and 24 on the highway empty, with the trailer it gets 14. I must have a good one, my mechanic checked the tranny at 50,000, said it was brand new. I know about the soot box problems on the 07's and later, figured they would have that straightened out by now. My friend Shane got a new 350 Ford with the 6.0, he gets 11 mph if he is lucky, it has tons of power but the millage is in the toilet. After reading what some of you guys have gone through I have decided to drive mine until it falls apart, hopefully that will be a very long time.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bone Cruncher said:


> Wow, some of you have been really having problems with your trucks. My 05 Dodge with the 5.9 Cumin's has never given me any problems and it has 95,000 on it now. I haul a 26 foot toy hauler with an automatic tranny, no problems at all. I get 20 mph in town and 24 on the highway empty, with the trailer it gets 14. I must have a good one, my mechanic checked the tranny at 50,000, said it was brand new. I know about the soot box problems on the 07's and later, figured they would have that straightened out by now. My friend Shane got a new 350 Ford with the 6.0, he gets 11 mph if he is lucky, it has tons of power but the millage is in the toilet. After reading what some of you guys have gone through I have decided to drive mine until it falls apart, hopefully that will be a very long time.


I have two Cummins powered Dodges and both of them get 30 MPG in town. I wonder what you are doing wrong?


----------

